# Earthborn Grainfree......ProPac?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Currently I am feeding Orejin Adult to my two shepherds. They are doing okay on it, and seem to somewhat enjoy the food. Personally I am not sure I see a difference in there overall apperance on this food. There coat is in good shape but I dont think it is any better then it was when we fed TOTW. At $65+ a bag I still have to fed almost as much 3-3.5 cups a day to each dog to maintain weight. I was feeding 3.5-4 cups of TOTW. I saw Earthborn on our local feed store and it looks like a great food for the money. Anyone have any opinions on this food? I am looking at the turkey and chicken formula. 38% protien 20% fat. I also thought about maybe mixing in a small bag of ProPac HP 30% p 20% f to spread this food out even further. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have my pup on the grain-free Earthborn, and I love it! Despite his current stomach issues (not food-related), he does fantastic on it, and absolutely adores it. When he's HEALTHY..his stools are much smaller than they were on other foods, His coat is better looking than when we had him on Solid Gold, as well, and he seems to be growing at a nice, slow, steady rate (he is currently 7 months).


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Currently I am feeding Orejin Adult to my two shepherds. They are doing okay on it, and seem to somewhat enjoy the food. Personally I am not sure I see a difference in there overall apperance on this food. There coat is in good shape but I dont think it is any better then it was when we fed TOTW. At $65+ a bag I still have to fed almost as much 3-3.5 cups a day to each dog to maintain weight. I was feeding 3.5-4 cups of TOTW. I saw Earthborn on our local feed store and it looks like a great food for the money. Anyone have any opinions on this food? I am looking at the turkey and chicken formula. 38% protien 20% fat. I also thought about maybe mixing in a small bag of ProPac HP 30% p 20% f to spread this food out even further. Any suggestions welcome!


Earthborn is a good value, and you know its the same company that makes Pro Pac. Pro Pac HP is a real rib sticking food, and it is one of the most palatable foods I have ever used.

I always sent puppies home with Pro Pac HP Puppy because it is easy to find, relatively inexpensive, easy to digest and they always eat it.

Given that it is getting warm you might wanna hold off on Pro Pac HP unless the dog get a ton of exercise or is naturally fit and/or intact. If you want to mix a good food in to save a little money then use PP Adult Chunk.

The addition of Pro Pac will make the coats glow because of the corn.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We use Earthborn Primitive and we like it very much!
We along with 2 other breeders(in the area) decided to try it for ourselves, and ordered a large quantity amongst ourselves..(to try it a few months back)...we have ALL been happy with the food!
I would recommend it!
Robin


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

sable123 said:


> Earthborn is a good value, and you know its the same company that makes Pro Pac. Pro Pac HP is a real rib sticking food, and it is one of the most palatable foods I have ever used.
> 
> I always sent puppies home with Pro Pac HP Puppy because it is easy to find, relatively inexpensive, easy to digest and they always eat it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> sable123 said:
> 
> 
> > Earthborn is a good value, and you know its the same company that makes Pro Pac. Pro Pac HP is a real rib sticking food, and it is one of the most palatable foods I have ever used.
> ...


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replys! I was hoping to get some feedback from people that have used this food!  For the price of this food it seems to be hands down the best deal on a grainfree! I have fed mostly grainfree (have been told its the best) but truthfully Im not so sure its any better. I would mind mixing in the pro pac to save some $ and in return I could feed more meat scraps. For those of you that have fed other grainfree food ex. Orejin, TOTW how does this food compare.

Sable.... Both dogs I own get worked hard and the male is 7 months intact and both are probably 5-7 pounds on the light side. They are healthy but I think they are giving up some muscle tone due to being a little light. Both of there coats are good but not great. If I mixed in maybe like 5-10 pounds of PP with the large 28 pound bag of Earthborn would I see any difference?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Thanks for the quick replys! I was hoping to get some feedback from people that have used this food!  For the price of this food it seems to be hands down the best deal on a grainfree! I have fed mostly grainfree (have been told its the best) but truthfully Im not so sure its any better. I would mind mixing in the pro pac to save some $ and in return I could feed more meat scraps. For those of you that have fed other grainfree food ex. Orejin, TOTW how does this food compare.
> 
> Sable.... Both dogs I own get worked hard and the male is 7 months intact and both are probably 5-7 pounds on the light side. They are healthy but I think they are giving up some muscle tone due to being a little light. Both of there coats are good but not great. If I mixed in maybe like 5-10 pounds of PP with the large 28 pound bag of Earthborn would I see any difference?


 
I would think so. The HP formula is very high in calories and available fat. If your dogs are naturally light and get a lot of work just go with the Pro Pac for a month and see how it goes. The protein level is high, and the carbs are rather low on that food anyway. By calories, I would estimate calories from carbs are only about 25-30%.Same as most grain frees 

I don't think it is a good idea to feed hard keepers grain free foods, that is my experience.


But I think you would see weight gain and much better coats mixing.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

sable123 said:


> jakeandrenee said:
> 
> 
> > If you have something to say, say it. This is a proven fact because of the fats in corn and that it also contains very effective enzymes that aid digestion.
> ...


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> sable123 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, how rude! I am lurking because I find this interesting. I DON'T understand the science nor have I EVER claimed to. I am lurking to learn, my Jake is a bit too skinny and I wonder if needs something else. I read ALL of the posts concerning foods.
> ...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Golfbum,
I have tried/used almost every flippen dog food on the market over the past 20 yrs.
I used Solid Gold *when it first came out*, Royal Canin *when it was first introduced in the US & still made in Germany* SOJO, Precise, Abady, Purina foods, etc..etc..
I've used Orijen, TOTW, EVO, Before Grain, Nature's Domain & a couple of others....
*I did not like the Orijen.....the dog's stool "smelled badly & they had bad gas".
TOTW....no problems on it, but I want more calories & they had more stool on it.
Before Grain & the others.....either they ate too much, or it didn't impress me in one way or another....?
EVO.....no problems on it! I like the product!
Earthborn Primitive.....BEST value overall, excellent food, proper calories, solid ingredients, NO digestive issues when switching, ALS, AND economically friendly!

*this is just my opinion & experience on these particular foods...*


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Earthborn Grain Free and LOVE IT! My 3 month old is doing very well on it.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to agree with the above. Quality is great to good from that company no matter what the price point. Earthborn is growing very rapidly because it is fairly priced and just as good as Orijen. People from the east coast and west coast need the glamour of Orijen but it is no better. 

You really couldn't go to a party or dog park in San Francisco or Manhattan and not feed Orijen, looks bad. People will start rumors.

And just imagine if you used a Purina product, LOL, even though Pro Plan Select is a pretty darn good food.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HI HILLARY!!!!!!
How's the "monster pup"??
*sorry to take the thread off topic*


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Robin!!! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sable123 said:


> People from the east coast and west coast need the glamour of Orijen but it is no better.


You really hate those coastal people, don't you?  



> You really couldn't go to a party or dog park in San Francisco or Manhattan and not feed Orijen, looks bad. People will start rumors.


How many dog parks in SF and NY have you been to? I go to off leash parks nearly every weekend for the past 10+ years and I honestly can't recall dog food ever coming up as a topic of conversation. I don't find it especially glamorous either, but hey, that's me. 

You really should stick to what you know (what exactly is that? Still waiting for your credentials) rather than continually making sweeping stereotypical assumptions. It just makes you look, well, _wrong_. And petty, and foolish...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You really hate those coastal people, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I checked out the Earthborn Primitive, which I've never heard of before, and I'm actually going to try Halo on it. There's no place all that convenient to buy it locally, but at that price I can afford to pay shipping, especially at doggiefood.com where it's a flat rate of $4.95. It looks like she'd eat very close to the same amount as she's eating of the Orijen Adult because the Earthborn only has 15 fewer kcals per cup. Hey, if I can save $20 to $25 a bag and she does well on it, I am ALL for that! If I like it, I'll consider trying Keef on the fish based one. If I don't, I'll put her back on Orijen.

But where is my elite status going to come from now?!?!?  Boo hoo.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sable123 said:


> People from the east coast and west coast need the glamour of Orijen but it is no better.
> 
> You really couldn't go to a party or dog park in San Francisco or Manhattan and not feed Orijen, looks bad. People will start rumors.
> 
> And just imagine if you used a Purina product, LOL, even though Pro Plan Select is a pretty darn good food.


Sable's dead on with this one. I know my local park has two rules... 1. No aggressive dogs and 2. Must feed Orijen.

We all go to the dog parks around here, sip wine, discuss politics, and laugh at people who don't feed orijen. Not too sure what they do on the west coast, but we call them "outsiders" here on the east coast.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Anybody know anything regarding calcium/phosphorous in this food? Little man is 7 months old


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I checked out the Earthborn Primitive, which I've never heard of before, and I'm actually going to try Halo on it. There's no place all that convenient to buy it locally, but at that price I can afford to pay shipping, especially at doggiefood.com where it's a flat rate of $4.95. It looks like she'd eat very close to the same amount as she's eating of the Orijen Adult because the Earthborn only has 15 fewer kcals per cup. Hey, if I can save $20 to $25 a bag and she does well on it, I am ALL for that! If I like it, I'll consider trying Keef on the fish based one. If I don't, I'll put her back on Orijen.
> 
> But where is my elite status going to come from now?!?!?  Boo hoo.


I am sure you will keep the empty Orijen bag and fill it with Eartborn just in case the SF know-it-alls come for wine and cheese.

I have a partner in SF who is from Long Island and he always says people from SF "have everyone's life figured out but their own"

Rest assured you are taking no risk with Earthborn because it is 100% GTD.

If you really wanna have fun, try Pro Pac HP, I bet your dog will do better on that than Orijen, especially coat-wise.

hahahhahhahaha just what will all those liberal elites say??


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Sad that everyone here can ruin every post made! 

I think it is clear that Sable does like Orijen and I think its very clear that most here love it. I myself am currently feeding it with very mixed results. My dogs are doing fine on it but I have a hard time seeing anything better then the other foods that I have tried. Everyone here gets on Sable because some of the food he thinks is great does not cost an arm and leg and does not have the Orijen cult following. I myself am glad for people like Sable and Robin for helping some of us out. At least they are throwing out other options for people to try. 

I think some of the things Sable says are out there (coastal people thing) but its hard not to react everytime someone says your an idiot! 

This food forum is becoming pretty hard to stomach sometimes! 

For those who have added to this post in a positive way...........THANKS!!! I have two bags of Earthborn on there way!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I checked out the Earthborn Primitive, which I've never heard of before, and I'm actually going to try Halo on it. There's no place all that convenient to buy it locally, but at that price I can afford to pay shipping, especially at doggiefood.com where it's a flat rate of $4.95. It looks like she'd eat very close to the same amount as she's eating of the Orijen Adult because the Earthborn only has 15 fewer kcals per cup. Hey, if I can save $20 to $25 a bag and she does well on it, I am ALL for that! If I like it, I'll consider trying Keef on the fish based one. If I don't, I'll put her back on Orijen.
> 
> But where is my elite status going to come from now?!?!?  Boo hoo.


Search under Pro Pac or Sportmix any place that carries those has or will get Earthborn. See I am a nice guy. And just for ****s and giggles buy the Black bag of Sportmix for $25 for 55lbs.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Sad that everyone here can ruin every post made!
> 
> I think it is clear that Sable does like Orijen and I think its very clear that most here love it. I myself am currently feeding it with very mixed results. My dogs are doing fine on it but I have a hard time seeing anything better then the other foods that I have tried. Everyone here gets on Sable because some of the food he thinks is great does not cost an arm and leg and does not have the Orijen cult following. I myself am glad for people like Sable and Robin for helping some of us out. At least they are throwing out other options for people to try.
> 
> ...


I live on the East Coast and my office overlooks Central Park. I know what I am talking about. If you go into any pet shop in NYC they will push Orijen on you. 

Robin & I don't drink the Koolaid. We both have seen some the greatest dogs in the country eating "lowly" feed store foods and looking great and living a long long time. Personally, aside from stool volume, I have never seen any difference in a dog's condition related to food.

If everyone stopped vaccinating for everything under the sun every year and neutering dogs so early I am convinced the vast majority of ailments would go away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sable's dead on with this one. I know my local park has two rules... 1. No aggressive dogs and 2. Must feed Orijen.
> 
> We all go to the dog parks around here, sip wine, discuss politics, and laugh at people who don't feed orijen. Not too sure what they do on the west coast, but we call them "outsiders" here on the east coast.


S'ok Paul. In PA, we go to the pond, swill beer, discuss the fight at the local corner bar, laugh at the people that don't feed road kill and refer to everyone from outside the area as 'flatlanders' with a sneer.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have tried so many different foods over the past years....some were good foods, some were not.
I won't condemn anyone for what they feed their dogs....only you know what is working for you.
I'm not pro grain or pro grain free.....I simply feed what *I believe* my dogs thrive the best on, and is reasonably affordable for me to feed.
I don't care what you feed....if the price is outrageous, and the dog can do just as well on a less costly food....I say try it.
I think it gets silly when people fight over such things as *dog food*.

True...I don't drink koolaid (LOL)...but I have dogs that don't need a specialized diet....
BTW....I have no problems with the RAW diet either....it just doesn't *work* for my life.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed Jolene and Mickey on Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural. It is more calorie DENSE that some of the other grain free dog foods. Poops are good and small. I cut Mickey back as he had gotten to 63 pounds and I want him to be between 55 and 60 pounds. He HOOVERS the food. Jolene likes it too.... my GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix..


Powell


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Powell said:


> I feed Jolene and Mickey on Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural. It is more calorie DENSE that some of the other grain free dog foods. Poops are good and small. I cut Mickey back as he had gotten to 63 pounds and I want him to be between 55 and 60 pounds. He HOOVERS the food. Jolene likes it too.... my GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix..
> 
> 
> Powell


Every food from Midwestern Pet Foods is super palatable. They all smell like porcini mushrooms.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sable123 said:


> I live on the East Coast and my office overlooks Central Park. I know what I am talking about. If you go into any pet shop in NYC they will push Orijen on you.


I've never had anyone try to push Orijen on me in any pet store I've ever been to.

I live right on the NY/CT border and I'm in Manhattan every day... I was just driving up 1st ave about an hour ago. Anyway, I've definitely been to my share of pet stores and not once has anyone at any of these places ever tried pushing Orijen on me. 

Any specific shops your going to? I could give them the sable test and see what food they recommend.

I do get my share of... "You should try science diet" when I'm at the vet, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

golfbum said:


> I think it is clear that Sable does like Orijen and I think its very clear that most here love it. I myself am currently feeding it with very mixed results. My dogs are doing fine on it but I have a hard time seeing anything better then the other foods that I have tried.


I think you meant to say that Sable _doesn't_ like Orijen. 

If you're not seeing any difference between Orijen and other foods you've tried then there's no reason to stay with Orijen. :shrug: I'd never pay that much for food if I couldn't clearly see that it was worth it, and I don't think anyone else would advise to you do so either.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sable's dead on with this one. I know my local park has two rules... 1. No aggressive dogs and 2. Must feed Orijen.
> 
> We all go to the dog parks around here, sip wine, discuss politics, and laugh at people who don't feed orijen. Not too sure what they do on the west coast, but we call them "outsiders" here on the east coast.


:laugh::laugh:ROFL!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sable123 said:


> I am sure you will keep the empty Orijen bag and fill it with Eartborn just in case the SF know-it-alls come for wine and cheese.


And yet you'd be wrong.  I open the bag and pour the food into big containers then throw the bag away. The only people being impressed by my exquisite taste in dog food is the garbage men. Nobody else knows or cares what my dogs eat - hard to believe, but it's not a hot topic of conversation.

Things are obviously different in NY than on the West Coast - I've never had anyone push Orijen on me either. In fact, when I decided to try it I had to actually go looking for it. 

I also don't drink Koolaid. We do have a very nice wine collection, but alas - we do not take it to the dog park with us.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Personally, my favorite grain free foods that I've tried is EVO and Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Grain foods, I have a couple picks. Solid Gold probably being my top choice. If we're talking basic grain food for an active dog/hard keeper and you're ok with corn, I'd agree with Sable and say get Sportmix 24/20 in the black bag at $25 for 50lb and you wont be disappointed.

In all honesty, I'm not totally sure where Sable comes from when he says everyone here is a member of the Orijen cult. Tony is the only true food Nazi on this forum that I can think of off the top of my head who will shove Orijen down your throat and call you a worthless and cheap person if you don't feed it. :shrug: Otherwise I think while many people DO recommend it, they also typically offer other suggestions.


----------

